# Lab topper.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Basswood Lab topper I plan to put on a hickory stick.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Reminds me of the lab we had when I was a kid. He is doing the "sad puppy eyes so feed me thing."

Great piece, Randy.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful work.


----------



## MaplesBest (Jul 19, 2021)

Very nice. I'll post my unicorn topper when I get a bit more done.


----------



## MaplesBest (Jul 19, 2021)

Here's the unicorn hood ornament I mentioned. It made a kid real happy last night when I told her she could take it home with her; she thought she would have to wait till today to get it.


----------

